# Battlefield 3 startet nicht wegen Origin: "Deine E-Mail, Origin ID oder dein Passwort ist nicht korrekt"



## FrankMoers (13. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 startet nicht wegen Origin: "Deine E-Mail, Origin ID oder dein Passwort ist nicht korrekt"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 startet nicht wegen Origin: "Deine E-Mail, Origin ID oder dein Passwort ist nicht korrekt"


----------



## mars22 (13. Dezember 2011)

so jämmerlich ist das, F*** Origin


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2011)

als wenn ich das nich merken würde


----------



## solidus246 (13. Dezember 2011)

Als ob es nicht schon schlimm genug ist, dass meine Freundin gerade gehen musste. Und dann auch noch Origin. Wartungsarbeiten, seit 18:15. Alles klar !


----------



## Croyt (13. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab das problem, zuerst dachte ich, ich hätt das passwort falsch geschrieben und dann hat's immer noch nicht funktioniert, also hab ich das passwort geändert und danach funktionierte es immer noch nicht.... xD 15min für nix -.- 
anyway der DLC ist fantastisch konnte es am Nachmittag jede map mal anzocken und bin hell begeistert, selten so gute maps gesehen ;D


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2011)

Geht wieder

war n kurzer spaß -.-


----------



## Renox1 (13. Dezember 2011)

Mit anderen Worten, Datenhandel


----------



## Dondor (13. Dezember 2011)

hat evtl was mit SWTOR zu tun wer sich da anmeldet ändert auch sein pw bei origin und die server dort sollen wohl auch bisschen rum ka**en


----------



## Luckystar11 (13. Dezember 2011)

Konnte heut karkand mal anzocken, hammer geil. 

So, nun Origin. So ein mist. Kann man den Dreck nicht einfach wieder wegpatchen. Is hasse das. Wer Mensch braucht das? Kann zwar nicht für andere sprechen, aber ich brauch es aufjedenfall nicht!!!


----------



## rafaeolo (13. Dezember 2011)

schlau Back to Karkand und SW:TOR an einem Tag zu legen, auch wenn nicht alle SW:TOR Origin brauch macht das schon mehr Loginzugriffe, da hätte wer besser nachdenken können bei EA.


----------



## mars22 (13. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> Geht wieder


 
nix geht


----------



## ulrich1303 (13. Dezember 2011)

also ich kann bf3 nicht starten das keine verbindung zu den ea-servern aufgebaut werden kann...sogar der sp funktioniert deshalb nicht ...ach wie einfach es doch damals war einfache eine runde zu zocken.....


----------



## abe15 (13. Dezember 2011)

Tja dumm gelaufen  Heute Mittag 20min Karkand angezockt und dann den ganzen Tag an einer Facharbeit geschrieben - jetzt will man Abends nochmal ne halbe Stunde daddeln zum runterkommen und dann sind die Server offline  Pech gehabt, Kuchen essen und Morgen ist ein neuer Tag...
Kann die Leute die sich im Battlelog Forum derzeit so aufregen nicht verstehen. Alle 2min geht da ein neuer Thread auf^^


----------



## NeoZe (13. Dezember 2011)

Konnte heute noch kein einziges mal Bf3 zocken. Dice mag zwar ne super Engine entwickelt haben, jedoch scheinen die bei jedem Bf3 die gleichen Probs zu haben, einfach low sowas!!


----------



## abe15 (13. Dezember 2011)

ulrich1303 schrieb:


> also ich kann bf3 nicht starten das keine verbindung zu den ea-servern aufgebaut werden kann...sogar der sp funktioniert deshalb nicht ...ach wie einfach es doch damals war einfache eine runde zu zocken.....


 
Im Origin auf Offline-Modus stellen und einfach bei BF3 auf Play klicken => Tadaaa singleplayer


----------



## Ysa82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Luckystar11 schrieb:


> Wer Mensch braucht das?



Die Menschen bei der EA-Marketing Abteilung.


----------



## anon85 (13. Dezember 2011)

zum kotzen -.-


----------



## tommy1977 (13. Dezember 2011)

"...Wer Mensch braucht das? Kann zwar nicht für andere sprechen, aber ich brauch es aufjedenfall nicht!!! ..." Und dann wundern, wenn einen keiner ernst nimmt! Junge, lern lesen und schreiben, dann werden deine Sätze auch wahrgenommen. Ach ja, "S-P-O" ist ein guter Tipp, um die Grundlagen zu erlernen.


----------



## GAFsoldierOD (13. Dezember 2011)

Muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Bin ja nicht der Typ, der gleich losmeckert. Aber was man den Kunden bei diesem Spiel so alles zumutet, das ist kaum noch zu übertreffen. Abstürze gehören der Vergangenheit an. Die Realität sieht leider anders aus. Und dann das jetzt noch. Geht es eigentlich immer so weiter? Das Spiel hat mich schon mehr Nerven gekostet als jedes andere. Was nützt das schönste Spiel, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Unzumutbar!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2011)

Geht wieder

Keine Spieler auf 64er server für Oman?

-.-


----------



## lex23 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann diese Battlefield 3 Meldungen nicht mehr sehen.
Hoffentlich wird bald etwas anderes gehypt.


----------



## CyrionXS (13. Dezember 2011)

Origin ist als ganzes downgegangen.
Dice ist auch nicht für die Originserver/infrastruktir verantwortlich, oder?

Stop hatin if you know its true.


----------



## tommy1977 (13. Dezember 2011)

GAFsoldierOD schrieb:


> Muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Bin ja nicht der Typ, der gleich losmeckert. Aber was man den Kunden bei diesem Spiel so alles zumutet, das ist kaum noch zu übertreffen. Abstürze gehören der Vergangenheit an. Die Realität sieht leider anders aus. Und dann das jetzt noch. Geht es eigentlich immer so weiter? Das Spiel hat mich schon mehr Nerven gekostet als jedes andere. Was nützt das schönste Spiel, wenn es nicht funktioniert. Unzumutbar!



Endlich mal eine wahre UND VERSTÄNDLICHE Aussage. Ich war bisher auch ein Vertreter der "Bleibt mal cool"-Fraktion, allerdings nervt es auch langsam mich. Um es mal klar zu machen: Ich hatte sowohl in der Beta, wie auch in der Final anfangs Probleme mit der Maussteuerung (Battlefield 3 - Beta...Steuerungsprobleme - YouTube) und diverse andere Probleme, aber das hat sich mittlerweile alles gegeben. Aber was mich wirklich aufregt, sind Dinge wie diese heute. Da sind Server länger als 4h down und nix passiert. Dass heute besonders viel los sein wird, ist ja auch sooo eine Überraschung.!


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (13. Dezember 2011)

Der Begriff Wartung hat hier nichts verloren, laut Twitter handelt es sich um einen Ausfall, erst richtig regerieren, bevor man so einen Unsinn in die Welt raus schreit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt neu:

"Der neue EA-Freizeit-Service:

Anstatt immer nur Spiele zu süchteln, stundenlang auf Servern zu verbringen...helfen wir Ihnen, noch mehr Zeit mit ihrer Frau/Freundin oder der Familie zu verbringen. Wir als kundenfreundliches Unternehmen werden daher einfach ab und zu die Server abschalten, damit sie noch mehr mit dieser verbringen können. Es ist uns ein Anliegen, dass sie nicht in ein derartiges Suchtverhalten verfallen. Schließlich liegt uns etwas an Ihnen...und das ist das viele Geld in ihrer Geldbörse.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Lügdir Wasvor"


----------



## Mannheim307 (13. Dezember 2011)

origin im off modus lassen, manuel auf battellog einloggen über den browser . home button drücken danach server suchen, so funzt es bei mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LG


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Spiel läuft ... nur kann ich mein B2K DLC nicht verwenden ... Der will immer das ich es mir kaufe, obwohl ich es schon habe !?!?!? Naja wollt mir eigentlich nur die neuen Maps angucken aber zocken tu ich´s schon ne weile nicht mehr ... einfach kein balancing in diesem Spiel vorhanden ...


----------



## FrankMoers (13. Dezember 2011)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Der Begriff Wartung hat hier nichts verloren, laut Twitter handelt es sich um einen Ausfall, erst richtig regerieren, bevor man so einen Unsinn in die Welt raus schreit.


 
Aktuell ist Origin wegen WARTUNGSARBEITEN offline. EA-Quelle ist verlinkt


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2011)

also bei mir und 3 freunden gehts jetzt wieder,,!!!!


----------



## MA (14. Dezember 2011)

mann muss sonst einfach in origin eingelogt sein  im offline modus und dan einfach auf server  ohne punktbuster gehen  so habe wir es gede gemacht


----------



## Chucktester (14. Dezember 2011)

Schadenfreude pur, Battlefield 3 kaufen -> origins eula probleme und die durchsuchung des pc's -> online pässe bei EA laufen ab -> spiel startet nicht. was ist das nächste? Gut das ich keine 60€ für sowas ausgegeben hab trololoooo


----------



## CyrionXS (14. Dezember 2011)

korrekt, du bist ein troll, danke für die selbstbestätigung.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Dezember 2011)

Geht alles wieder, die Maps sind der absolute Hammer!!!

So gigantisch und unübersichtlich, dass die Leute endlich in Squads und die Squads im Team handeln, ohne dass man sie auffordern muss. 

Das- ist- Battlefield. 


(Origin ist scheiße  )


PS. Die Maps auswendig zu lernen wird ein Alptraum. ^^


----------



## ulrich1303 (14. Dezember 2011)

mp klappt wieder..sp bricht beim laden ab mit der fehlermeldung" somthing went wrong"

na dann sind die nächsten schritte um das problem zu lösen ja klar^^


----------



## cinos (14. Dezember 2011)

nehmt mal euren Router vom Strom, dann Origin normal starten, müsste funktionieren...

hat bei jedem von uns im Clan geklappt


----------



## DrProof (14. Dezember 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> nehmt mal euren Router vom Strom, dann Origin normal starten, müsste funktionieren...
> 
> hat bei jedem von uns im Clan geklappt


 
Auch wenn in deiner Welt das Neustarten von Hardware sicher alle Probleme löst. Dein Router hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Server bei Origin....


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich nur noch Bananensoftware bei EA oder wird es auch in absehbarer Zukunft anständige Produkte geben ?


----------



## Briareos (14. Dezember 2011)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Der Begriff Wartung hat hier nichts verloren, laut Twitter handelt es sich um einen Ausfall, erst richtig *regerieren*, bevor man so einen Unsinn in die Welt raus schreit.


 Und du lern schreiben bevor du postest ... recherchieren heißt das.
Ich weiß ist ein schweres Wort ... 

Man, das muss einem beim schreiben doch selbst in den Augen weh tun.


----------



## syprix (14. Dezember 2011)

lol was sind denn das für deppen, "wartungsarbeiten" die kann ich doch wann anders machen und nicht wenn ich nen neues mappack raus bringe ^^ 

die wollen sicher nur nich zugeben das ihr behindertes system fürn arsch ist !


----------



## Alexey1978 (14. Dezember 2011)

Tja Origin ist halt noch nicht ausgereift und mit BF3 + Origin hat man eben gleich 2 große, potentielle Fehlerquellen. Sind eben beides komplexe Programme mit diversen Bestandteilen, die alle gut zusammen arbeiten müssen, damit es funktioniert. Bei mir zum Beispiel funktioniert seit gestern abend ca. 18 Uhr nichts mehr in Punkto Origin. 

Beim ersten Versuch ging es noch in den Offline Modus, aber bei dem Versuch vom offline in den online Modus zu wechseln warf er mich dann ganz aus Origin raus. Seit dem sagt er mir bei jedem Anmeldeversuch, das mein Passwort falsch wäre. Auch mehrmaliges zurücksetzen des Passworts half da nicht weiter.

Ich habe es heute morgen um 6:30 Uhr bevor ich zur Arbeit gefahren bin noch mal kurz probiert, da ging es immer noch nicht. Vereinzelt können aber Leute spielen, zumindest laut Battlelog zockt einer meiner Freunde auf den neuen Karten. Also ist entweder Origin regional bedingt überlastet oder es gibt einen Workaround für das Problem, der mir leider nicht bekannt ist. Vielleicht haben manche auch einfach nur Glück und ab und an kann sich einer anmelden. Wer weiß das schon. 

Ich hoffe aber, dass ich heute nach der Arbeit auch endlich auf den neuen Maps spielen und in Nostalgie schwelgen darf.


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das war nicht so geplant von DICE mit dem Ausfall und Wartungsarbeiten. Die möchten ja auch das alles glatt über die Bühne läuft am Releasetag. Also Schock bekämpfen, Ruhe bewahren


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2011)

die neuen/alten maps sind auf jedenfall der hammer.jetzt geht BF3 für mich erst los.

die im hauptspiel fand ich alle nich besonders außer caspian border,aber ich glaub auch die wird mich so schnell nich wieder sehen


----------



## HMCpretender (14. Dezember 2011)

Selber schuld, wer für so einen Schrott Geld ausgibt.


----------



## anon85 (14. Dezember 2011)

also bei origin einloggen geht nicht !ABER! auf battlelog serverliste einen auswählen funktioniert !? habe gestern nacht 3 runden gespielt obwohl ich bei origin im offlinemodus war evtl bzw anscheinend hat ea den origin zwang abgeschaltet?! 
daher auch meine jetzige frage:WARUM NICHT FÜR IMMER????
mal sehen aber die wollen auch wieder irgendwas patchen bla bla das wird auch wieder super funktionieren wie meistens xD oh man warum muss man das rad neu erfinden -.- bitte ea macht nicht weiterhin solche fehler!


----------



## fonetica (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Meldung kam abern bissl spät. ne halbe Stunde vorher also um ca. 22uhr lief schon wieder alles zumindest bei mir und bei vielen andern auch, die Server waren voll...komischerweise anscheinend aber nich bei jedem. Is auf jedenfall merkwürdig das es selbst im gleichen Land solche Unterschiede bei der Erreichbarkeit Origins gibt, i no understand


----------



## pfc2k8 (14. Dezember 2011)

Gestern kam ich auch nur mit sehr viel Glück auf einen Server. Hab Origin im Offline-Modus gestartet einen Server gesucht und anschließend konnte ich auch connecten.
Aber heute dürften die Probleme ja weg sein. Ist zumindest nervig, wenn man von Arbeit kommt, endlich die neuen Maps spielen will, aber nix funktioniert.

Wake Island macht auf jeden Fall Laune, hatte sie vorher noch nicht gespielt und deswegen auch kein Vergleich zur "alten" Wake Island Map.
Gulf of Oman wurde fabelhaft umgesetzt. In BF2 öfters gezockt und in BF3 wird das wohl zu meiner Lieblingsmap im Conquest Modus.
Strike at Karkand macht genauso viel Spaß wie immer und Sharqi Peninsula macht auch jede Menge Spaß.

Ich habe es auf jeden Fall nicht bereut die Limited Edition gekauft zu haben (zumal man an eine Standardversion in DE eh so gut wie gar nicht rankam ^^)
Die Maps werden mich sehr lange an BF3 binden, auch wenn ich sicherlich des öfteren noch auf Operation Firestorm, Caspian Border und Kharg Island unterwegs sein werde. Ich finde es jedoch genial das mit bspw. Gulf of Oman auch wieder eine große Map vertreten ist. Firestorm war im Hauptspiel die größte und selbst die kam mir recht klein vor.


Naja @ euch alle: Happy fragging  & see you on the battlefield!


----------



## cinos (14. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Auch wenn in deiner Welt das Neustarten von Hardware sicher alle Probleme löst. Dein Router hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Server bei Origin....


 
Oh man bist du ein Depp, es geht nur um eine neue IP.


----------



## MisterD1991 (14. Dezember 2011)

jap super Sache mit Origin, warte bereits seit 2 Tagen auf eine Lösung... Kollegen spielen alle schon und die Server sind mehr oder weniger voll geworden... Danke EA wider mal eins A Klasse... Es gibt welche die haben das schon seit 3 tagen, also vor der Erweiterung, irgendwas ist da doch Faul...


----------



## mike40667 (4. Februar 2012)

Battlefield 3 PC
Fehlkauf Nummer 1.
Man sollte sich nicht von toll gemachten HD Trailern und aufwendiger Werbung für einen Megashooter beeinflussen lassen.
Tatsächlich ist dieses Spiel nicht geeignet für den schnellen Spass. Starten und loslegen bzw. sich z.B einfach einem MP Server anschliessen ist hier nicht möglich. Es lässt sich nur über eine Internetbrowser Applikation ,dem Origin Client, der selber im Verdacht steht, persönliche Daten zu übermitteln, starten.
Das umständlche überladene Menue dieses Clients ist natürlich in Englisch. Man hat es nicht für nötig gehalten, für den deutschen Kunden ein deutsches Menue zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Dieser Client benötigt obendrein auch noch aktuelle Plugins. Hat man diese Hürden überwunden braucht es sehr lange Zeit zum Spielstart oder das Spiel startet erst gar nicht, hängt,stürzt ab, das Programm verschwindet aus dem Speicher usw.
Teilweise läuft es nur mit stark heruntergeschraubter Grafik ,einem Minimum von dem was die Graka wiklich leistet. DirectX Fehlermeldungen und Bluescreens runden das ganze zu kompletter Verärgerung und deutlich ansteigenden Blutdruck ab.


----------

